# my new loft hooray part 2



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

because of the interest in my design of this loft,here are a few more pics.
































the first pic is the widowhood room showing the window they will fly in and out of.trap to be done later.the second pic is from the middle room into the breeder room.it shows the milkcrate boxes as well as the 5 gallon bucket nests.the third pic is the middle room for widow hens.this loft was designed for 15 pairs of flyers,old birds only.i will have to house some young with the breeders until the racing season is over,and then move them over.the last is a closer pic of the loft itself.notice the vents in front low,and if you really look close you can see the vents high on the back wall.i used this loft design for years at the old place and it served me well.hope this helps someone.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

looking good k-will, is that your perch in the first photo....lol


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

yep,sure is jojo.


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

I think you need a landing board right above your chair lol, thanks for the pictures well done!


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Very nice k-will, I hope my loft will look half as nice as your's. 
Thanks for the photo's.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

oh it will egypt lady.your loft will look just fine.just keep checking out the pics of lofts when you can and gather your ideas and it will happen for you.

and deejay,that chair is right under where my traps going.if i can ever be off work long enough to build it.i got birds comin from cali and ohio,and im still not done.the breeder section is pretty much ready though.im excited.


----------

